# coughing!



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

My little outside fixed female (Benny), is coughing. Her eyes, nose look fine. Could this be worms, what should I do?? Still can't touch her! Hopefully she will be in the house in a few weeks!
Sally


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Could be worms - you could try adding a liquid wormer mixed into her feed. Our vet has supplied thee for us in the past based on guessed weight.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

*hello,*

Is diatomaceous earth, food grade, safe to give her for the worms?
Sally


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It should be safe but I'm not sure if it would be the most effective or the most quick acting (maybe that's just me).


----------

